# Refining the bevels.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I really like that A.G. Russell "Sunfish" but one of the bevels looked like a rookie cut it. Sure the edge was sharp, but it was sure ugly.

Oy, vey, it's a good thing I buy strong abrasives, this knife is made from some truly hard alloys. My seat of the pants impression was that they hardened that blade blank somewhere around 60 to 62 Rc. I don't mind that, I doubt if the knife would chip even if dropped.

I just finished shaping the edge and making it uniform front to back and left to right. I will start the polishing this afternoon.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, I think I'm in the third day of polishing the "Sunfish." I cannot tell you whatever this alloy is made out of, but I can tell you it's hard (probably a 62 Rc. rating), it's very fine grained, and even garden variety stones give you an incredibly keen edge.

I am about half done. The bevel you see here was not done with fine paste. I just used one shaping stone and two lower level polishers, and I made this toasty edge!

Not many people know that the beating of your heart makes slight pulses to all of your extremities. Whether you notice it or not, your fingers are moving a slight amount from these pulses. But here's the fantastic part, I can feel the edge of this knife try and bite into my fingerprints even when I lay three fingers gently on the edge to check keenness.

I have two or three more stones to go, and perhaps two pieces of glass.

The edge below was made with *stones*!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After I finished polishing this knife and making sure the bevel was sharp and perfect front to back and back to front, I called my supplier, Joyce Wagner. I told her that the knife was 'perfect,' sharp and at a superior Rc rating--I'd love to send it back to her for inspection. I also added that she would never send my knife back to me!

Technically the knife should not exist. The blade clearly is stamped, "8Cr13MoV--China." In effect, this is an average, cheap import.

Having said that, the blade blank had a fairly uniform bevel, and all of the stainless steel attributes are so perfect that any two sections mate without dissimilar facing.

I'm getting a spare.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

If you had an instructional book on how to stone sharpen knives I would buy it, I turned an old wood chisel into a knife and a friend recommended heating it with a torch then filing it down with a Nicholson to obtain a rough bevel. My works-sharp sharpening burned many a belts honing that metal down, man was that stuff hard.


----------

